# wobble glows



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

Im pretty new to steelhead fishing and have heard of guys doing good on wobble glows being my luck has not been good i decided to give them a try my question is how due you rig them up?


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

This is how i rig my wobble glows... take your line, slide it though the hole on a snap swivle, then slide a bead on your line, then tie a barrel swivle on. clip desired pencil weight (splitshot works fine)on snap swivle so that you have enough to just tick bottom when you drift. Then tie on your leader, i usually use 2-3 feet depending on depth of water, then i stick my line through the "plug lip side" of the wobble glow and slide it on to your leader, then slide another bead or 2 on your line and tie on a small treble hook and you are ready to go! 

Cast out the wobble glow into the current and let it swing downstream and let it hang for a few seconds before you retrieve at the end of your drift. Hang on!


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

thanks for the help gomer i appreciate it. ill post my results when i get back.tommarrow


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You must use "Beads", they are what makes the Wobble Glo wobble! I say this only because I've seen guys forget or thought it was only cosmetic. With out the bead the shank of the wobble glo will bind on the knot at your hook and just sit there, no rotation, no wobble!

The bead at the snap swivel needs to be bigger than the hole of on the barrel side of the snap swivel, this protects the knot at the barrel swivel.

I've use this rig for several years now and am much happier with it instead of the old three way rig thats been used for generations. You can use the same set up if drifting fly's, spawn, waxworms, ect......

Good Luck!


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Ive got even a better gomer. Whats a wobble glow, and where do I get them???
Thank for helping


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Well, dave chappell, i mean, RGROSE,

a wobble glow is a kind of lure used primarily for steelhead and salmon. It is very similar to a spin n' glow or a lil' corky. heres a pic


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

you can get um at most tackle shops that sell salmon and steelhead gear. Cabelas carries um.


----------



## fishin addiction (Mar 11, 2004)

Im hooked. What colors would you say are the most productive along with the beads? Im going to try it this weekend. What size beads and treble?


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

fishin addiction-

there are many more colors than the ones in the pic i posted. My favorites are glow with 3 red dots on the "rear end" (similar to #402 in the picture) and I also like the one that is orange faded into glow (not pictured either).

Bead color isnt that vital, but i use glow beads or red ones.

I usually use about a size 10 treble, (occationally an 8)

good luck!


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

btw, nice signature...

Shocks.... Pegs.... LUCKY!!!!


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## fishin addiction (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Gomer I used your advice and got into some fish this weekend. Those wobble glows are great. I had the best luck trailing two beads and a size 12 3X sharp nickel Eagle Claw treble. That was fun thanks for the advice and how to rig i printed it out and rigged it at the kitchen table.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Those are some great posts Gomer. Thanks for helping the guys out.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I've fished wobble glows with spawn,flys and just by themselves with some success.
What would you say works best?


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

ive had good success with just a plain wobble glow and a treble hook, although when the water is high and dirty, a spawn bag on the treble works good too.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Gomer!
I might try them this coming weekend..probably with spawn ...with all this #*[email protected] snow I would expect the water to be high and dirty :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Dean,
If you're coming up here we didn't get much snow. Yesterday the ground was barely covered and today we woke to an inch or two. I don't think there's been enough to do much to the streams.

The wind is howling still and the temps are downright COLD!!!!!

I'm keeping a close eye on the 10 ten forecast for the upcoming magical and mystic Last Saturday in April.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I looked at the stream flow data and it looks like most MI rivers are in good shape. 
If your ever in doubt there are two major rivers in MI that have very stable flows. It takes alot to muddy up the ausable and manistee rivers. About the only time either one ever gets totally blown out to the point of being very difficult to fish is during the spring melt offs. Any other time of the year a little stain on either of them is a very good thing.
On the wobbleglo thing, you don't neccesarily have to use treble hooks with them. I have come to the opinion that I land more fish using a single hook with them. Thats just my opinion and I'm not saying anyone else is wrong for using the trebles. I've used both, and it seems like I tend to loose more fish on the trebles.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I know what you mean about the last Saturday Whit! I love it...the fishing isn't always the greatest,but I ALWAYS go that day.
I can't decide where to go...I'm leaning pretty hard to the Au Sable,but definately know the Big M better these days...I started out fishing the Au Sable with a friend of mine's father...11ft. noodle rods and 4lb test with wet flies...I've been thinking of trying it out that way again for "old times" sake!


----------

